# Beaudesert Hall, Near Cannock - Oct 2013



## Miz_Firestorm (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm sure this is on here somewhere, can't find the tread though so here's my story of Beaudesert Hall.

Rambling through various parts of woodland for this one. Visited with a non-member who lost a boot on a mud bog, which we spent a while trying to fish out lol. 
Not really sure it was worth all the effort, thought there would be more remaining. Note to anyone paying this a visit, avoid the scout camp, the ranger wasn't happy about us roaming around lost.

*History*
Beaudesert was an estate and stately home. It was one of the family seats of the Paget family, the Marquesses of Anglesey. The estate was obtained by William Paget, 1st Baron Paget in 1546; the family's other main seat is at Plas Newydd.

The estate was broken up by the 6th Marquess of Anglesey due to financial difficulties; as a result the furniture was sold off and the fabric of the hall and stables went to auction. Some of the furnishings of the house, including oak panelling and the Waterloo Staircase were taken to Carrick Hill in Adelaide, South Australia. Demolition began in 1935; however, it was never completed and some ruins remain standing.

Today some of the former estate land is used as a Scout and Guide camp and a local wildlife trust and new buildings are used for residential courses. The Grand Lodge built in 1814 still stands at the entrance on Horsey Lane, east of the ruins, which is now a private residence.

I've added a photo from Google, so you can see what it was previously like.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 27, 2013)

Very interesting ruins thanks for sharing.


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Oct 28, 2013)

Forgot to mention that the wakled garden is still in tact and located in the scout camp (right in the centre).


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Oct 29, 2013)

What a lovely old place it once was, thank you..


----------



## King Al (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice report Miz Firestorm, looks like an interesting ramble


----------



## Emj123 (Nov 11, 2013)

Struggled to find this place myself once taking my son to Scout camp I had no idea that this building was once there.


----------

